# Baku Tumblers



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how these birds fly? I have info on its appearance but not on performance. Do they tumble like rollers? Are they highflyers, or tipplers? Thanks


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

They should flip backwards and shot up after they flip. Good blood lines should fly more then 2 hours, some "sky out" and do multiple flips at a time. My buddies bakus clap their wings right before they flip. What colors do you have and could you post some pics?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would like to see that!


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have any yet but info on the internet says they actually roll frontward instead of backwards and they roll frontwards while going up. They apparently don't roll as much as your typical rollers but they'll clap their wings really loud before rolling. I'm just wondering if anyone can verify this because I am looking to get a few. 

So yea, apparently their rollers that clap their wings, roll frontwards and up, while being highflyers and kinda like tipplers.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

The Baku/Armenian tumblers I have watched flip backwards. They clap their wings right before they fip. They flip with their heads going back then shoot up. My buddy has some blacktails and bell necks. Real cool birds.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

if any one has any id like 2 pairs of whites and 2 pairs of all black white beack perfeard


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

pure baku tumblers can fly from 2-8 hours most of them sky out and they can tumble really well just like turkish tumblers. So they are unique. I used to have them in Russia and we call them BAKINZI there. I didnt know people breed them here.


----------

